# Big Boy's 2022 "West Coast Steam Tour" CANCELLED



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

The Big Boy will be on display in four cities:

July 6, 2022: Sparks, Nevada
July 8-9, 2022: Roseville, California
July 15-16, 2022: Portland, Oregon
July 21-22, 2022: Boise, Idaho


more here








Union Pacific Heritage Donation Special Schedule


Union Pacific will be delivering a small portion of its heritage fleet that was donated to non-profit Railroading Heritage of Midwest America (RRHMA) in November. The donated equipment, which includes Challenger No. 3985, TTT-6 No. 5511, Centennial No. 6936 and several passenger rail cars, will...



www.up.com


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

Hmmm, it looks like it's coming through my little town. We just might have to hang around the tracks that day.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

July 6, 2022: Sparks, Nevada.
That's about 2 miles from my house.
Guess where I'll be July 6.

Magic


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

Magic said:


> July 6, 2022: Sparks, Nevada.
> That's about 2 miles from my house.
> Guess where I'll be July 6.
> 
> Magic


It will be about a half a mile from my residence in Verdi!


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

We're sorry to announce the postponement of the Big Boy No. 4014's West Coast Steam Tour as we focus on efforts to ease supply chain congestion. The tour had been scheduled to depart Cheyenne, Wyoming, June 26.

"We know many rail enthusiasts make travel plans and communities prepare to act as host, which is why we made this decision now," said Scott Moore, senior vice president – Corporate Relations and chief administrative officer. "We have a duty to continue our efforts to reduce supply chain congestion and provide customers the service they deserve; given the impact of a steam tour on our operations that focus must be our priority."

We will communicate updated plans for a steam tour once service performance levels return to normal. As always, Steam Club members will be the FIRST to know.

Again, our apologies. Until next time, stay safe!

Union Pacific Steam Club


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Use the big boy to ease the supply chain, just think of the press!!!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Back when Big Boy was being introduced, I wrote to UP officials and suggested they send her up to the Powder River Basin coal fields in NE Wyoming to haul some coal since she was designed for freight use, not passengers. Of course they turned me down. Now here's another chance for them to actually haul some freight. I'll bet you money they won't do it!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

What! Use a capable fully restored steam freight locomotive to actually do work!? Ghastly idea. They still use steam in Europe for revenue service. And not just as museum trains and for excursions.


----------



## bigdodgetrain (Jun 12, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> Back when Big Boy was being introduced, I wrote to UP officials and suggested they send her up to the Powder River Basin coal fields in NE Wyoming to haul some coal since she was designed for freight use, not passengers. Of course they turned me down. Now here's another chance for them to actually haul some freight. I'll bet you money they won't do it!


the infrastructure is not set up to service a steam locomotive every 150 miles.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

​


Union Pacific Steam Club Update No. 23 - April 28, 2022​​
 We're pleased to announce that we have donated a small portion of our heritage fleet to the non-profit Railroading Heritage of Midwest America (RRHMA). The donation allows Union Pacific to focus on our remaining fleet, which includes the world's largest steam locomotive, the Big Boy UP 4014, and the fastest, the Living Legend UP 844.
The donation includes the following equipment from Union Pacific's Steam Shop in Cheyenne, Wyoming:

4-6-6-4 Challenger UP 3985
Class TTT 2-10-2 UP 5511
The Centennial UP 6936
E9B passenger locomotive shell
Four 1950s coach cars
Diner-Lounge car
Baggage car
Caboose
Two business cars: the Selma, previously Western Pacific's Feather River, and the Stanford, originally the 1928 Southern Pacific Sunset
"Union Pacific is proud to be the only Class I railroad with steam locomotives on its roster, part of the finest heritage fleet in the world," said Scott Moore, senior vice president – Corporate Relations and chief administrative officer. "We are pleased with RRHMA's plans to restore the donated equipment for the public to enjoy. Union Pacific remains dedicated to the maintenance and operation of our remaining heritage fleet, including hosting future tours and sharing UP 4014 and UP 844 with the rail community."
Union Pacific will move the equipment to RRHMA's shop in Silvis, Illinois, later this year. RRHMA plans a multi-year, multi-million-dollar restoration of the equipment, including restoring the steam locomotives to operating condition.
"The RRHMA is a wonderful home for this historic equipment," said Ed Dickens, steam locomotive engineer and Steam Program manager. "Railfans will look forward to seeing UP 3985 and UP 5511 return to the rails, as well as enjoy the opportunity to experience the various cars being donated."
More information about moving these locomotives from Cheyenne to Silvis, Illinois will come later. As always, we'll keep Steam Club members updated.
*West Coast Steam Tour*
Planning continues for the Big Boy UP 4014's "West Coast Steam Tour" continues. We don't have updated dates yet, but when we do, Steam Club members will be the first to know!
That's all for now. Until next time, stay safe!
*Union Pacific Steam Club*


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I hate to see those big steamers go away from UP, but I reckon Big Boy and 844 keep their hands full. Besides, plans are for RRHMA to restore and use them, so at least it's not like they're being discarded.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

That's... a lot of stuff.


----------

